# Groundhogs



## Minnowhead

Saw two out and about today. Gonna get the hog killin' rifle out to play.


----------



## saugmon

I have seen very few groundhogs this year. I did notice some new holes in the edge of my property and caught 1 in a live trap.Once the soybeans start popping,they'll show up!


----------



## Woodsman1

Minnowhead, whats your preffered Make and caliber of medicine, for these hogs ?


----------



## FISNFOOL

Great Topic

For now, my preferred gun is a H&R Bull Barrel .243 with a cast 85 grain GC bullet, that I cast from a Lyman mold. It is scoped with a Barska 6.5-20x50 Adjustable Objective Varmint Rifle Scope. Sighted in at 200 yards, I often shoot 1" target pasters at 100yards to shut up the range Nazis that see me shooting and say that cast bullets are not accurate in a rifle. 

I do have a H&R .223 Bull Barrel that I have not scoped yet. That will become my GH gun with a cast 55grain Bator GC bullet.

Surprisingly there are many recipes for Groundhog (A.K.A. Woodchuck Ground Hog, Whistle Pigs, Pasture Pigs, etc.). Woodchucks are fatty, however it is claimed the fat does not have a bad taste but is still is generally removed. I remove it after skinning. The meat is dark with a mild flavor and will work in any squirrel or rabbit recipe. Woodchucks have scent glands in the small of the back and on the inside of the forelegs which must be removed. If the Woodchuck is old (look how worn teeth and claws are,) it should be parboiled or soaked before cooking, some cooks always soak woodchucks in cold salted water for 6 to 12 hours. The Older Woodchucks will also benefit parboiling in water with a 1/2 teaspoon or more of baking soda. The hide can be tanned and used for many outdoors projects. Including a great possibles bag for black powder shooting.

Contry-Style Groundhog

1 groundhog
1/2 c. flour
1/4 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1/4 tsp. soda
1/4 c. cooking oil
1/2 tsp. sugar

NOTE: Clean and skin as soon as possible. Remove all sent glands. Cut off head, feet and tail. A clever or hand ax is best for this.

Dress groundhog as for rabbit, removing the small sacs in the back and under the forearm. Soak groundhog overnight in salted water with a touch of white vinegar, to remove wild flavor. Combine flour, salt, pepper and soda; rub into groundhog pieces. Brown grounhog in hot oil in skillet. A true ******* will use lard instead of vegetable oil. Don't need the oil if using a good no-stick pan. Sprinkle with sugar. Reduce heat; add 1/2 cup water. Cover; simmer for about 30 minutes or until tender. Remove cover; cook for 10 minutes longer.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

In years past my favorite groundhog rifle has been a Remington 700VS in 223 with a 6X18 Leupold on top. Shooting a 40gr V-Max with Win 748 powder.


----------



## Woodsman1

Fisnfool, Thanks for the reciepe !


----------



## FISNFOOL

Woodsman1 said:


> Fisnfool, Thanks for the reciepe !


Here is another favorite.

Woodchuck Patties 

Remove meat from bones and grind. Add bread crumbs, onion, salt, pepper,same as you use for burgers, egg, mix thoroughly. Form into patties; dip into egg; then dip in bread crumbs. Fry in hot fat / oil until brown. Cover with currant jelly sauce and place in slow oven for 1 hour.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

I've already taken four this year. My PB female at 265 yards with the new 25-06 Savage bolt-action with a 3-9x40 Burris. 

Got another one with the HK style, Ruger 10-22.


----------



## Woodsman1

Wow, everyone here seems to be using dem dar fancy shootin arms ! Guess ill have to retire my old marlin model 60 22, and get me something bigger !


----------



## Minnowhead

"Minnowhead, whats your preffered Make and caliber of medicine, for these hogs ?"


I'm a Savage shooter in .223 with a ballistic tip V-Max pill. 
Don't sell your Marlin short, it has served me well on those short range prairie grizzlies!


----------



## Woodsman1

I was about to blame my gun, it being only a cheap 22 marlin. But ! Im starting to think its my bad shooting thats to blame. When I was younger a 40 or 50 yard shot with open sights was nothing. But now just seeing a ground hog, at 40 or 50 yards, is getting kind of hard.


----------



## Minnowhead

A Savage Axis Scope Package in 22-250 or .223 runs around $299.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Guy at work has one of these and has been nothing but happy with it.


Minnowhead said:


> A Savage Axis Scope Package in 22-250 or .223 runs around $299.


----------



## Bwana J

Rem 700VLS .22-250 topped with a Simmons 6.5x20x50. Been shootin chucks for almost 50 years and this rig is the best I've ever shot, have taken many out to 400 yds. I handload 50gr Nosler BT with explosive results.

If I was just getting into the game I'd check out the Savage Axis, been hearing great things about them, great deal for the money.


----------



## Scum_Frog

!#Jus took two yesterday!!! One at 21 yards and one out at 43 yards with my Bow.....she had 5 pups.....i didnt think they had that many!?!?! I have a field ditch that seperates my property and the field and they come in and out of there....I set up in the chair and waited for her to come out and it never happened.....I slowly stood up and seen the male and female both standing up in the weeds.....male was closer so I took a shot and nailed him......female went down when I shot and stood back up.....I forgot that I only had two arrows in my quiver and the one had a muzzy 3 blade.....I said screw it getting these out of my yard is worth more than the tip.....put off a shot and absolutely nailed her!!! Seen the weeds go nuts for about 10 seconds and DEAD! I am excited to say the least!!!#


----------



## sammerguy

Marlin Model 925 .22 w/ a cheap 4x scope. 

Got one on Tuesday. 50ish yards out from the second story of my grandfathers house. He was snacking on my green bean seedlings. Didn't actually weigh it but i would guess 15-16 lbs.

I also caught a **** sneaking around my chicken coop, popped him with my S&W 22a-1 from about 10 yards. For small animals a .22 is my go to round.


----------



## sammerguy

Scum_Frog said:


> !#Jus took two yesterday!!! One at 21 yards and one out at 43 yards with my Bow.....she had 5 pups.....i didnt think they had that many!?!?! I have a field ditch that seperates my property and the field and they come in and out of there....I set up in the chair and waited for her to come out and it never happened.....I slowly stood up and seen the male and female both standing up in the weeds.....male was closer so I took a shot and nailed him......female went down when I shot and stood back up.....I forgot that I only had two arrows in my quiver and the one had a muzzy 3 blade.....I said screw it getting these out of my yard is worth more than the tip.....put off a shot and absolutely nailed her!!! Seen the weeds go nuts for about 10 seconds and DEAD! I am excited to say the least!!!#


That is awesome!


----------



## grt1014

sig 556 dmr with 6.5 x 20 barski scope. bought this winter just for the wistle pigs. 224 40gr v-max


----------



## jmay

I'm shooting a Savage .204. If they are within 300 yards it game over. After that, it gets a little more difficult.


----------



## Nate167

I have two guns to put them to sleep. I have a Savage 17 HMR and a Ruger 30-06 to reach out there for the far away ones. I picked up the 30-06 due to the farm I hunt being hunted daily by a relative of the farm owner that now they will not let me get within 150 yards of them before they start running.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Remington 700VS in 223 with a 6X18 Leupold on top...shooting a 40gr V-Max with Winchester 748 behind it.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Am I the only one that shoots a 25-06? I love this gun, within 300 yards there done for. Sighted in at 120 this gun puts the hammer on them. 

But this is the first "long range rifle" me and my brother have used. I've shot 30+ hogs with the good ol' Ruger 10-22. I've even shot a couple with my dads old Winchester single bullet bolt action 1930's rifle. You don't need anything fancy unless your shooting over 100 yards. 

I want to get one with my Gamo Big Cat Air Powered Rifle. It has a 3-9x40 powered scope on it and it's only shoot a few fox squirrels and rabbits in the garden. Would be cool to get a hog with it though. Also want to get one with the Hoyt


----------



## Ðe§perado™

I use my Savage model 93 with Tasco Pronghorn scope shooting out to about 120 yards with V-max bullets. But when I need to shoot out to 300 yards I go to my H&R 17 HMR. with BSA Sweet 17 scope, using V-max bullets also. Ground hog killing machines.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

The big girl I got a couple months ago!


----------



## ohiodeerslayer

I just got one with my AR today


----------

